# On the hunt for....



## Desirae (Dec 5, 2016)

So I've looked at the 4 sites I buy  FO from and I can't find a few specific FOs  anyone know where I can find them at, I've been to wsp, rustic escentuals, brambleberry and natures garden. 

I looking for a straight plum FO, nothing with not not plum with floral not plum with other fruits just a straight up plum scent, the next one I'm trying to find and new luck is a spicy cedarwood, something like cedarwood and clove or cinnamon, I want something that's woodys yet spicy, but not overpowering spicy. I've had absolutely no luck trying to find any of these, sor besides the 4 websites I've listed, does anyone know where I can find theses FOS? Also alot of the lemongrass FO I've looked up alot of the reviews aren't very good, mostly saying to floral or too chemical like so anyone know of a good site for a good straight lemongrass FO?

Thank you


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 5, 2016)

For the lemongrass why not just use EO?


----------



## Desirae (Dec 5, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> For the lemongrass why not just use EO?



I thought about it, but every time I use EO in cp, it fades fast or the lye just eats it so I'm too scared to spend more money on EO considering how expensive it is compared to FO, unless you do you know for sure if EO won't be eaten by the lye or fade, I buy all my EO from plans therapy,  doTerra is ridiculously expensive


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 5, 2016)

I highly recommend lemongrass EO. It sticks well on CP. One of the only Citrus like scents that sticks. I use it all the time with no issue.   Can't help you with the other two though.


----------



## Desirae (Dec 5, 2016)

shunt2011 said:


> I highly recommend lemongrass EO. It sticks well on CP. One of the only Citrus like scents that sticks. I use it all the time with no issue.   Can't help you with the other two though.



What brand EO you recommend that's not really expensive?


----------



## mrsserena (Dec 5, 2016)

Try New Directions Aromatics. There's a $100 minimum order, but it's easy to get there if you're stocking up on fragrances.


----------



## doriettefarm (Dec 5, 2016)

I order most of my EOs from New Directions or Camden Grey (depends on if I have enough other stuff to meet the NDA $100 minimum).  Sorry I don't have any suggestions for the straight plum or spicy cedarwood other than check fragrancebuddy.com if you haven't already.


----------



## Susie (Dec 5, 2016)

I have used the Crafter's Choice from WSP, great lemony scent (my nose says lemon, not lemongrass), utterly reliable, sticks around.  One of my favorite scents.  I buy 16 oz at the time.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 5, 2016)

I'd go with lemongrass EO too. It is strong and does stick well. I have also had good luck with cedar, and you could add a few drops of cinnamon leaf or clove to make it spiced. I'd look at one of the suppliers you normally use for fragrance supplies. I've been happy with Bramble Berry EO, although I haven't ordered many from them. I ordered most of the ones I have from Camden Grey.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 6, 2016)

I think I got mine from WSP.   Liberty Natural and New Directions I have used as well.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 6, 2016)

I like Camden Grey. They are in Florida so shipping in the Southeast is pretty reasonable.

Also try Save on Scents. They have a lot of unusual FOs.


----------



## Desirae (Dec 6, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> I like Camden Grey. They are in Florida so shipping in the Southeast is pretty reasonable.
> 
> Also try Save on Scents. They have a lot of unusual FOs.


 
I'll have to check out that Camden grey, I've never heard of them til this posting, are they EO only or also FO? And I'll definitely check out that other one you mentioned, thanks



dibbles said:


> I'd go with lemongrass EO too. It is strong and does stick well. I have also had good luck with cedar, and you could add a few drops of cinnamon leaf or clove to make it spiced. I'd look at one of the suppliers you normally use for fragrance supplies. I've been happy with Bramble Berry EO, although I haven't ordered many from them. I ordered most of the ones I have from Camden Grey.


 
That's a good idea, only thing is what is the best way to figure out the best mixture, with like cedarwood EO and add cinnamon, like a 2:1 ratio type of way or just use my nose and add drops til I get the scent I like?


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 6, 2016)

Camden grey does have FOs, but there aren't a lot of reviews of them here. Mostly I go to them for exotic oils and for essential oils.

Blending - I got a bunch of baby food jars. Put a strip of papertowel or coffee filter in each one, add the ratio of the EO you want, label the jar, and let it sit for a few days. For example, if you want to try a lavender mint blend, you might try 1 drop of lavender to 1 drop of mint, and then in a 2nd jar try 2 lav, 1 mint, etc.

BTW, with EOs, be sure to check safe usage rates!


----------



## Desirae (Dec 6, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> Camden grey does have FOs, but there aren't a lot of reviews of them here. Mostly I go to them for exotic oils and for essential oils.
> 
> Blending - I got a bunch of baby food jars. Put a strip of papertowel or coffee filter in each one, add the ratio of the EO you want, label the jar, and let it sit for a few days. For example, if you want to try a lavender mint blend, you might try 1 drop of lavender to 1 drop of mint, and then in a 2nd jar try 2 lav, 1 mint, etc.
> 
> BTW, with EOs, be sure to check safe usage rates!



Thank you for that idea, I never would have thought to try that, thanks

I'm looking at Camden Grey right now for cedarwood, and there are 2 different types, which one is the best one, I don't really understand why EO have to have more then 1 type one 1st distilled another 2nd distilled etc, then this cedarwood has 2, 1st one is atlas the other Virginia, what's the difference btwn the 2 that they have to be called different names? Which one is the the one that just smells like cedarwood, out of the 2?


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 9, 2016)

I don't have those specific FOs. Try reading the reviews. Camden Grey reviewers tend to leave very detailed ones! The Atlas is about twice as expensive as the Virginia. I would get some of each and make a small test batch. I might save the Atlas for leave-on applications - IMO a lot of the subtle notes that make one EO nicer than it's cheaper counterpart are lost in the lye process. For example, I use Lavender 40/42 for soap but I am really loving CG's Maillette Lavender in my lip balm and lotion. The Mailette is $9 / oz vs $3.50 / oz for the 40/42.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 9, 2016)

I have Virginia Cedarwood from Camden Grey. It smells like a piece of fresh cut wood, or the inside of a cedar chest, at least to me. I've never tried Atlas Cedarwood, so I don't know how the two compare.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 9, 2016)

I love Lemongrass but kick it up with Litsea, which is an EO I cannot do without. Lemongrass I can live without but no Litsea (May Chang). Mine come from NDA or Liberty Naturals


----------



## littlemissjellyfish (Dec 10, 2016)

cmzaha said:


> I love Lemongrass but kick it up with Litsea, which is an EO I cannot do without. Lemongrass I can live without but no Litsea (May Chang). Mine come from NDA or Liberty Naturals




I agree! My citrus essential oils stick around much longer using May Chang.


----------



## jackbenimble (Jan 6, 2017)

I get mine from WSP or Indigo Fragrance. I will also check out New Directions. I have heard allot about them but when trying a new place I hate large minimum orders. Then again, I could go nuts at a place like this. Choices. Choices.


----------

